# Cold sore on 20 month old



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi

Brooke has what appears to be a cold sore on her bottom lip ( just where the lip stops and the skin starts)
Yesterday and the day before ( when it was just a tiny red mark/spot)   we were playing ion the garden with some fresh water and some toys she kept putting her hand in the cold water and rubbing her mouth/chin, and im thinking now that maybe it must have been tingling then.....??
Neither me or DH have every had one so are not sure what to put on it??  It hasnt started weeping yet, but looks like it has some yellowy stuff just under the surface   

What should i do, put something on it? Not put something on it?  Any advice appreciated!!

( Also she suffers from very dry skin everywhere, i bath her in oilatum, but can i use an all over moisturiser on her - i tried baby oil but it gave her a rash....she has v sensitive skin... again - any advice/recommendations.....?? )

Thank you so much!!

S
xx


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Scooby doo,

sorry for the delay in reply but my little man has not been well so i spend a majority of my time buried under a baby trying to stop him vomiting   

how is brooke doing?? how is the cold sore??

as for the dry skin i would go to your pharmacy and buy some emulsifying ointment and apply this liberally as often as possible, it will make her very very greasy but it helps!! also keep on with the oilatum..

let me know how you are getting on 

luv v xxx


----------

